# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Micro-Factories for Smart Manufacturing, SRI International (SRI), Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

SRI International

----------


## Airicist

Magnetically Actuated Micro-Robots for Advanced Manipulation Applications 

Published on Apr 9, 2014




> SRI is developing new technology to reliably control thousands of micro-robots for smart manufacturing of macro-scale products in compact, integrated systems.

----------


## Airicist

Magnetically Actuated Micro-Robots for Advanced Manufacturing Applications

Published on Sep 17, 2015




> SRI is developing technology to reliably control thousands of micro-robots for smart manufacturing of macro-scale products in compact, integrated systems.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SRI's Micro Robots Can Now Manufacture Their Own Tools"

by Evan Ackerman
March 7, 2016

----------

